# 6WB retrofit



## EvilM3 (Jul 12, 2002)

Just installed a used 6WB bought from guy who is local on f10.5post that supposedly had the mileage and vin wiped. 
The cluster fires up but added 4 mileage to the odometer, shows a red tamper dot and nothing seems to display in the center between the dials (no nav - just empty space). How do I get rid of the dot and add in the nav display? Appreciate all assistance and thanks in advance. 








Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

you have to add 6WB to VO remove if you have 6WA and then code KOMBI
maybe you have to change build date if your car is made before 6WB release


----------



## EvilM3 (Jul 12, 2002)

I removed 6WA and added 6WB.

Changed the date to 0313 which is a later date.

Interesting - I just restarted the car and the red dot is gone. I guess I just need to look up all the DKombi setting and add them.


----------



## EvilM3 (Jul 12, 2002)

Shouldn't NAV info display between the gauges be automatic without coding?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

For cars with CIC inside please set KOMBI/NAVI_NBT_ENABLE to kein_nbt. Otherwise you will get no nav signs.

CU Oliver


----------



## EvilM3 (Jul 12, 2002)

forget it - read closely and found my link was no longer active. guess i took too long...

TAL execution started.
MCDDiagService<id=84900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadFlashTimingParameters, service=RDBI_FTP - ReadDataByIdentifier FlashTimingParameter, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x60>
MCDDiagService<id=36900, job=com.bmw.psdz.jobs.uds.MCD3_ReadFlashTimingParameters, service=RDBI_ADS - ReadDataByIdentifier ActiveDiagnosticSession, description=error: timeout, link=Physical request to ECU with address 0x60>
[] use default timing parameters as an exception occured
[] - [Exception - DKOMBI - 60] negative response error: 
code: the result contains an error
description: Service RDBI_FTP has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=53311][ErrorCodeDescription=Module offline][VendorCode=20039][VendorCodeDescription=link is no longer active]; ECU: DKOMBI_60_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR


----------



## EvilM3 (Jul 12, 2002)

Not sure if this retrofit is worth it from a 6WA. it seemed to have lost some of the functionality like turn signals int he HUD. i don't see the gain other than the graphics and color...maybe I need to play with it more...


----------



## EvilM3 (Jul 12, 2002)

*temp gauge*

The temp gauge on the right seem to move sometimes- do I need to code that?


----------

